# Recommended Reading ~ Breeds & Breeding Rabbits



## elevan

Entry removed - Dead links.

For all Rabbit related threads. Please see here.





__





						Forum list
					

Learn and share everything about raising goats, bees, horses, pigs, sheep, rabbits and more, in your BackYard.  Ask questions, get answers, & share your experiences



					www.backyardherds.com
				




Support.


----------



## elevan

> You'll find the breed page project instructions here:  https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/rabbit-breed-page-project.13573/
> If you want to volunteer to do a page, please PM elevan





> *Breeds of Rabbits:
> 
> American
> American Sable
> Angora*
> English
> *French Angora*
> *German*
> Giant
> *Satin*
> Argente
> *Champagne d'Argent*
> Belgian Silver
> Creme d'Argent
> Belgian Hare
> *Beveren*
> Blue of Sint-Niklaas
> Blue of Hem
> Blanc de Bouscat
> Blanc de Hotot
> Brazilian
> British Giant
> Britannia Petite
> *Californian*
> Cashmere
> Checkered Giant
> Chinchilla Rabbit
> American Chinchilla
> Standard Chinchilla
> *Giant Chinchilla*
> Cinnamon
> Dutch
> *Dwarf Hotot*
> Elfin
> Enderby Island Rabbit
> *English Spot*
> Flemish Giant
> *French Lop
> Fuzzy Lop*
> Giant Papillon
> Havana
> *Harlequin rabbit*
> Himalayan
> *Holland Lop*
> Jersey Wooly
> Lilac rabbit
> Lionhead
> *Mini Lop
> Netherland Dwarf
> New Zealand rabbit*
> Palomino rabbit
> Polish
> Pygmy Rabbit
> Rex
> Astrex
> *Mini Rex*
> Opossum Rex
> Rex
> Rhinelander rabbit
> Satin
> Siberian rabbit
> Silver rabbit
> Silver Fox
> Spanish giant
> Sussex
> Swiss Fox
> Tan
> Thrianta
> Thringer rabbit
> *Velveteen Lop*
> Vienna rabbit


----------

